# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية >  >  صحيفة المنبر (أخبار واعمدة) - اليوم الإثنين 7/4/2014

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
المريخ يحول تمارينه لملعب فرع الرياضة العسكري
الجهاز الفني أراح اللاعبين

كفرووتر/ الخرطوم 

منح الجهاز الفني للمريخ اللاعبين راحة من التمارين اليوم و تقرر ان يعود الفريق إلى تمارينه اعتبارا من يوم غد الاثنين بملعب فرع الرياضة العسكري بالخرطوم تاهبا لمباراته امام النيل الحصاحيصا التي تلعب خارج الخرطوم في الاسبوع العاشر من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز و يتوقع فيه عودة اللاعبين فيصل موسي الذي اكمل برنامجه العلاجي و اللاعب اوليفيه و ذلك تحت اشراف المدرب الالماني اتوفيستر و مساعده احمد ساري


*

----------


## الحوشابي

*أسعد الله صباحك الرائع عبدالمنعم . . . ما شاء الله نشاط و اهتمام فجزاك الله خيراً و أنار طريقك و بارك لك في رزقك و ذريتك و عمرك
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الاهلي الخرطوم يمطر شباك النيل بثلاثية
الاهلي الخرطوم يمطر شباك النيل بثلاثية 
اليوم 09:45 PM
كفرووتر / الخرطوم فاز الاهلي الخرطوم علي النيل الحصاحيصا بثلاثة اهداف دون مقابل نالها زاهد حسين هدفين و هدف لكانوتيه ليرتفع بنقاطه الى 12 نقطة فيما تجمد النيل في نقاطه الــــــ(5)


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تتويج اسطوري للنصر بالدوري السعودي وفارس الدهناء يودع

كفر و وتر / الرياض / توج النصر رسميا بلقب دوري عبد اللطيف جميل السعودي للمحترفين ، في مهرجان أسطوري ، عقب تعادله مساء اليوم مع التعاون 1/1 في الجولة الأخيرة من الدوري ، وحول النصراويون المباراة إلى مهرجان تتويج تحت أنظار ما يزيد عن 50 آلاف متفرج أكتظت بهم مدرجات استاد الملك فهد الدولي بالرياض.
وقدم النصر مباراة استعراضية احتفالية ، لكن التعاون كان ندا وقدم مباراة جيدة ، خاصة أنه لعب بدون أي ضغوط ، حيث كانت المباراة تحصيلية للفريقين.
تقدم محمد السهلاوي للنصر بعد أربع دقائق ، وتعادل إيفولو للتعاون في بداية الشوط الثاني.
وفي بقية المباريات ، عاشت جماهير الاتفاق أحد الاندية العريقة في الكرة السعودية ، ليلة حزينة ، بهبوط فريقها لدوري الدرجة الأولى ليرافق النهضة ، عقب خسارته من الأهلي 1/2 وتجمد رصيده عند 26 نقطة ، بينما تمكن نجران من البقاء بعد أن اقترب للهبوط ، عقب فوزه اليوم على الاتحاد بهدفين ، فيما تعادل الشعلة والرائد 1/1 ، وفجر العروبة مفاجأة من العيار الثقيل بفوزه العريض على الشباب 4-1، لينجو هو الآخر من حسابات الهبوط ، وفاز الهلال على الفتح بهدف لناصر الشمراني ، وفاز الفيصلي على النهضة 2-1






*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*نجم منتخب الشباب يقود الفرسان لاجتياح التماسيح
اليوم 11:49 PM
الخرطوم / عصام الحاج / نحج المهاجم الشاب زاهد حسين فى قيادة هجوم اهلى الخرطوم اليوم امام نيل الحصاحيصا فى اول ظهور له فى التشيكلة الاساسية للتاج محجوب ونجح فى `التوقيع على شباك النيل بهدف جمDل عبر به عن امكانياته العالية وكان زاهد قد صنع الهدف الثانى لزميله رفيدى بتمريرة راسية زكية وشكل خطورة متواصلة على دفاع التماسيح ليتوج بنجومية المباراة
يشار الى ان زاهد تم اختياره لمنتخب الشباب وسجل هدفين فى اخر مباراة للمنتخب امام برى وكان الجهاز الفنى يعتمد عليه كبديل اغلب الاحيان
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
(الصدى)
(طوبة) لقاء الهلال والنمور علي طاولة اخطر اجتماع للجنة المنظمة
اجتماع ساخن لاتوفيستر مع لاعبي المريخ .. الالماني يوبخ علي جعفر وفيصل موسي
الهلال يتدرب بكافوري ويهدد بمنع البث ويطالب بمستحقاتة من التلفزة
رئيس الامل يتساءل: ما ذنب الهلال ولماذا يُعاقب نادٍ بخطأ مشجع واحد
خالد هارون رئيس اهلي الخرطوم: حكم مباراة الهلال واهلي شندي طبق القانون فتم الاعتداء عليه وطاقم التحكيم لم يأخذ الكرة ويضعها في مرمي الازرق
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

(الزعيم)
محاولات لإغتيال قضية الشغب وتأجيل أصدار القرار
الفريق طارق: الاتحاد خذلنا في قضايا مشابهة ولا ننتظر عقوبات تعيد الهيبة وتحفظ النظام
المريخ يعود للتدريبات صباح ومساء اليوم .. واكرم يغادر للامارات لمراجعة الطبيب الامريكي
عبدالقادر همد: الحكم لم يطبق القانون ولم يخلي المدرج مصدر الحجر
اجتماع طارئ للجنة المسابقات بالاتحاد العام لكرة القدم ظهر اليوم لمناقشة احداث مباراة الهلال والنمور
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*(الهدف)
المريخ يُكمل إتفاقه مع حارس كمبالا سيتي الاوغندي
حرمان الهلال من الدخل واداء مباراتين بدون جمهور .. واللجنة المنظمة باتحاد الكرة تعقد اجتماعا ساخناً
الحكم المصاب: سأبقي تحت الرقابة الطبية لمدة عام .. ويؤكد للجميع بأنني لست عاطلا وأمتلك ماجستير في الهندسة الزراعية
عضو مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ يسخر من اعلام الهلال ويقول: ليست المرة الاولي ولا الاخيرة التي يهزم فيها الاهلي الهلال
المريخ يستأنف تدريباتة اليوم .. د. اسامة الشاذلي: الاتحاد لن يقوي علي معاقبة الهلال
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

(قوون)
اعلن مسئوليتة الكاملة عن الخسارة من الارسنال وقدم تقريرا خطيرا لمجلس الهلال
النابي يوصي بالاستغناء عن المحترفين وشطب عدد من الوطنيين
التونسي يؤمن علي بقاء السنغالي سيسيه ويطالب بمواصفات محدة للقادمين
الطيب العباسي: مخطط خطير لزعزعة استقرار الهلال واضعافه في دوري الابطال
الهلال يتجاوز آثار صدمة الارسنال ويتحفز لفهود الشمال .. مجلس الهلال يوجه لجنتة لمقاضاة الذين اساءوا لبعض اللاعبين ورموز الكيان
الفحوصات الطبية بالقاهرة تؤكد سلامة نجم المريخ هيثم مصطفي
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
(الأسياد)
في اجتماع قيادات اللجنة المنظمة مساء امس بكافوري
حرمان الهلال من جمهوره امام الفهود وتغريمه 20 مليون
الاسياد تواصل كشف التآمر علي الهلال واجتماع مطولا لادانة الازرق والمباراة ستقام بمدني
الهلال يحذر الاتحاد العام من محاولات تنفيذ الاجندة الحمراء علي حساب الازرق ويرفض التلفزة
محمد الفاتح حجير لـ(الأسياد): عودة هيثم مصطفي للهلال كذبة ابريل
لجنة تأهيل الاستاد تدشن تركيب النجيل علي الملعب اليوم .. الهلال يؤدي بروفتة الرئيسية للفهود
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
(اليوم التالي)
رئيس نادي الاهلي شندي: الارباب بعيد عن الآرسنال ولم نتلاعب في مباراة الهلال
مدرب الخرطوم الوطني: نعاني من ازمة حقيقية في الهجوم
اجتماع خطير لمجلس الرومان بعد الخسارة الكبيرة بالفاشر .. اتوفيستر يجبر مجلس المريخ علي فتح القلعة الحمراء
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

(الانتباهة)
رئيس الاتحاد ودمدني يهاجم حكم مباراتهم مع هلال الفاشر
الهلال يستأنف تدريباته للعطبراوي اليوم بالخارجية
حمدالسيد مضوي عضو مجلس المريخ: لا تهمنا نتائج الهلال وفريقنا قادر علي كسب النقاط
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

(السوداني)
الارهاق يحارب الهلال قبل مواجهة الفهود والنابي يستعين بدكة البدلاء
المريخ يتصدر الدوريات الثلاثة (دوري سوداني الممتاز والرديف والشباب)
بعثة المنتخب الاولمبي تعود من الجزائر فجراً والفرسان يؤزرون موقف التماسيح
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

(آخر لحظة)
المريخ يستعين بالجيش لعبور النيل
الازرق يستأنف تحضيراتة اليوم .. بوي: انا اكبر من التواطؤ
ابراهومة متمسك بموقفه .. واتوفيستر يؤكد قدرة المريخ علي الفوز بالممتاز
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اهلي الخرطوم يهزم النيل بثلاثية


حقق اهلي الخرطوم فوزاً عريضاً على ضيفه النيل الحصاحيصا بثلاثة أهداف نظيفة في اللقاء الذي جمع الطرفين مساء اليوم على ملعب الخرطوم ضمن الجولة الثامنة من بطولة الدوري الممتاز وسجل أهداف الأهلي الثلاثة المحترف المالي الحسن وزاهد حسين ورفيدي ابراهيم.. بالنتيجة رفع الأهلي رصيده الى 12 نقطة وبقي النيل في نقاطه الخمس.



*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*الهلال يشارك في بطولة الظفرة بديلا للمريخ

كفرووتر / الخرطوم 

أعلن نائب رئيس مجلس ادارة نادي الظفرة الاماراتي المنصوري اختيار ناديه لفريق الهلال للمشاركة في الدورة الودية التي تُقام سبتمبر المقبل والتي يشارك فيها عددا من الاندية العربية من الكويت والسعودية بالاضافة إلى الهلال والظفرة وأدلى المنصوري بتصريحات قال فيها إن تقديم الدعوة للهلال لا يقلل من قيمة المريخ لافتاً إلى أن الأحمر ساهم في نجاح الدورة الرمضانية التي نظمها ناديه العام الماضي ونوّه إلى أنهم هذه المرة فضّلوا أن يكون الأزرق موجوداً بعد أن كان الأحمر في العام الماضي.. وكان المريخ قد احرز المريخ الثاني في البطولة بعد الخسارة 4-3 في المباراة النهائية الشهيرة امام الظفرة و التي تسببت في اقالة الجهاز الفني بقيادة المدرب الكوكي 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

أسعد الله صباحك الرائع عبدالمنعم . . . ما شاء الله نشاط و اهتمام فجزاك الله خيراً و أنار طريقك و بارك لك في رزقك و ذريتك و عمرك



الله يبارك فيك اخي حامد لم اجد شباب المنبر فحاولت انزل الأخبار بواسطة الموبايل وكانت تجربة متعبة للغاية 
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*حياك  عبد المنعم  ماقصرت  تب  
*

----------


## ابومنزر

*صباحك مسك وعنير ود خليفه
                        	*

----------


## SHAKIRATEYA

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					


(الأسياد)
في اجتماع قيادات اللجنة المنظمة مساء امس بكافوري
حرمان الهلال من جمهوره امام الفهود وتغريمه 20 مليون
الاسياد تواصل كشف التآمر علي الهلال واجتماع مطولا لادانة الازرق والمباراة ستقام بمدني
الهلال يحذر الاتحاد العام من محاولات تنفيذ الاجندة الحمراء علي حساب الازرق ويرفض التلفزة
محمد الفاتح حجير لـ(الأسياد): عودة هيثم مصطفي للهلال كذبة ابريل
لجنة تأهيل الاستاد تدشن تركيب النجيل علي الملعب اليوم .. الهلال يؤدي بروفتة الرئيسية للفهود



هذا الحقير واللقيط والسفيه .. دائما يتطاول على الزعيم .. أى اجندة حمراء يا اسود القلب والله العظيم حاجه مؤسفه ومقرفه ومقززة أن يكون امثالك فى الوسط الرياضى .. انت مكانك القمامه والقاذورات .. وانت تعلم سلفا أن هذا الإتحاد دائما نصير الهليل ومحابيه .. والمريخ أكتوى من نيران الإتحاد كثيرا وما دخل المريخ فى هذه المباراة هل كان طرفا فيها ؟؟ هذه الصحيفه تافه ولا تشرفنا البته ان تكون ضمن مواد هذا المنبر حتى لا يتلوث هذا المنبر بهذه القاذورات 
*

----------


## الدلميت

*ﺑﻮﻱ: ﺍﻧﺎ ﺍﻛﺒﺮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﺍﻃﺆ



لك التحية الاخ عبد المنعم
                        	*

----------


## RED PLANET

*صحيفة الصيحة 
مدير الكرة بالمريخ : 
فقدنا الاتصال بهيثم مصطفي منذ اسبوعين
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*جمال حسن سعيد: الاتحاد لا يمكن أن يعاقب الهلال بسبب مشجع

اصابة حكم مباراة الهلال الاهلى شندى5

رأى مولانا جمال حسن سعيد رئيس مجلس ادارة نادي الأمل عطبرة أن الاتحاد العام يجب الا يعاقب الهلال في اجتماعه الذي سيعقده اليوم بخصوص الأحداث التي صاحبت مباراة الفرقة الزرقاء وأهلي شندي الأخير وقال إن الهلال ليس له ذنب فيما حدث مبيناً أن الحكم المساعد تعرض للاعتداء من مشجع ولا يمكن أن يُعاقب النادي بسبب خطأ مشجع ولفت جمال حسن سعيد إلى أنهم في الأمل تعرضوا لعقوبات قاسية أكثر من مرة بسبب نفس الحادثة وحمّل رئيس الأمل المسئولية للشرطة وأمن الملاعب وقال: ما دورهما اذا كان الاتحاد العام يعاقب الأندية بسبب حالات الانفلات في الملاعب وقال حسن سعيد: طالما أن هناك شرطة وأمن ملاعب يفترض الا تُحاسب الأندية وزاد: ما ذنب مجلس الهلال ولماذا يُحاسب النادي بسبب مشجع واحد واستمر: أنا ضد معاقبة الأزرق ولأننا اكتوينا بنيران هذه العقوبات من قبل لذلك اتمنى الا تُطبّق على أي نادٍ.
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*رئيس أهلي الخرطوم يطالب الاتحاد باتخاذ القرار المناسب في أحداث لقاء الهلال والآرسنال


خالد هارون

طالب خالد هارون رئيس نادي أهلي الخرطوم الاتحاد العام باتخاذ القرار المناسب في الأحداث التي صاحبت مباراة اهلي شندي والهلال الأخيرة والتي اصيب على اثرها الحكم المساعد الطريفي وتم نقله للمستشفى وقال هارن إن ما حدث في مباراة الهلال وأهلي شندي ومثل هذه التصرفات غير مقبولة وذكر هارون يتعاملون مع مباريات كرة القدم بطريقة عادية لأن نتائجها لا تخرج عن الاحتمالات الثلاثة فوز وتعادل وخسارة وأضاف: الخروج عن النص غير مقبول وزاد: حكم مباراة الهلال وأهلي شندي لم يأخذ الكرة ويضعها في مرمى الأزرق ولا أجد تفسيراً لما حدث وهل فوز أهلي شندي على الهلال بدعة؟ ومضى: اذا لم تصدر قرارات رادعة ستستمر حالات الانفلات واذا لم يُطبّق القانون فإن حالات الفوضى ستستمر وقال هارون: لجنة الانضباط والاتحاد العام تتحلى بالشجاعة أمام الفرق الضعيفة فقط وأضاف: الحكم طبّق القانون فتم الاعتداء عليه واذا لم يطبّقه لمُنح (زجاجة بيبسي باردة) وزاد: اذا أخطأ العملاقان الاتحاد يفوّت أما اذا ارتكبت الأندية الأخرى هفوات (يطلعونا صعاليق عشان جماهيرنا لا تتجاوز 200 شخص) والاتحاد يميل إلى الموازنات ويتعامل بسياسة الخيار والفقوس والانتقائية والقانون لا يُطبّق على الجميع.
                        	*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*ما قصرته الحبييب عبد المنعم

صباحكم خيرر
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*خبير التحكيم درمة يهاجم حكام الدوري الممتاز


حكام مريخ الفاشر

هاجم عبد الرحمن الخضر درمة الحكم المتقاعد لجنة التحكيم المركزية وقال إنها فشلت في اختيار الحكام الممتازين لادارة مباريات الدوري الممتاز معتبراً أن هناك العديد من الأندية اشتكت من ظلم التحكيم في الموسم الحالي والمواسم الماضية وقال إن لجنة التحكيم فشلت في أداء دورها وطالب بحلها وقال: مستوى التحكيم متراجع بصورة مخيفة وأضاف: الخلل يعود إلى لجنة التحكيم المركزية.. مستمرة منذ سنوات طويلة من دون جديد وصلاح أحمد محمد صالح سكرتيرها موجود في هذا المنصب منذ 13 أو 14 عاماً واللجنة أخفقت طوال هذه الفترة ويجب على الاتحاد العام حلها وتعيين لجنة جديدة لأنها ببساطة لم تعد قادرة على تقديم الجديد
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohamme saif
					

حياك  عبد المنعم  ماقصرت  تب  



الله يحييك  ويبقيك حبيبنا محمد سيف
                        	*

----------


## على الصغير

*لمريخ يكمل اتفاقه مع حارس كمبالا سيتىانهى المريخ مفاوضاته مع حارس كمبالا سيتى جمال سالم للانتقال الى صفوفه رسميا فى يونيو القادم وقال (الهدف) انها تحصلت على معلومات مؤكدة تشير الى ذلك وتمت المفاوضة والمباركة من قبل رئيس نادى المريخ جمال الوالى
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شيكو مدريد
					

ما قصرته الحبييب عبد المنعم

صباحكم خيرر



صباحك نور وزهور وفرح وسرور حبيبنا شيكو مدريد
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابومنزر
					

صباحك مسك وعنير ود خليفه



الله يخليك حبيبنا آبو منذر ويحفظك ويغطيك
                        	*

----------


## جمال زين العابدين

*صبحكم الله بالخير .. الحبيب عبد المنعم ماشاء الله همه ونشاط
==
تصريح حجير : التحكيم لن يصنع من المريخ بطلا .. و(الحفر) لن يأتي بالارباب رئيسا للهلال 
المريخ ليس له علاقه بالهزيمه وليس هو من يختار الحكام والتصريح مرفوض تماما .. اما موضوع جمال حسن سعيد عشان عارف جمهور الامل لا يقل عن جمهور غراب البلد في الشغب وخايف من العقوبات اتى تصرحه مشاتر

*

----------


## حودا

*مشكور جدا ياصفوة علي المجهود
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مشكور وما قصرت منتهى الابداع 
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*مشكور اخى على المجهود والاضافة
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

خبير التحكيم درمة يهاجم حكام الدوري الممتاز


حكام مريخ الفاشر

هاجم عبد الرحمن الخضر درمة الحكم المتقاعد لجنة التحكيم المركزية وقال إنها فشلت في اختيار الحكام الممتازين لادارة مباريات الدوري الممتاز معتبراً أن هناك العديد من الأندية اشتكت من ظلم التحكيم في الموسم الحالي والمواسم الماضية وقال إن لجنة التحكيم فشلت في أداء دورها وطالب بحلها وقال: مستوى التحكيم متراجع بصورة مخيفة وأضاف: الخلل يعود إلى لجنة التحكيم المركزية.. مستمرة منذ سنوات طويلة من دون جديد وصلاح أحمد محمد صالح سكرتيرها موجود في هذا المنصب منذ 13 أو 14 عاماً واللجنة أخفقت طوال هذه الفترة ويجب على الاتحاد العام حلها وتعيين لجنة جديدة لأنها ببساطة لم تعد قادرة على تقديم الجديد



*********************
الزول دا شكلو عايز يبقوهوا سكرتير لجنة التحكيم المركزيه عشان يتم الناقصه 
قال ايه قال الحكم ظلم الهلال زى دا فيهو خير 
*

----------


## احمد محمد عوض

*لك التحية أيها المرابط عبد المنعم
                        	*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة على الصغير
					

لمريخ يكمل اتفاقه مع حارس كمبالا سيتىانهى المريخ مفاوضاته مع حارس كمبالا سيتى جمال سالم للانتقال الى صفوفه رسميا فى يونيو القادم وقال (الهدف) انها تحصلت على معلومات مؤكدة تشير الى ذلك وتمت المفاوضة والمباركة من قبل رئيس نادى المريخ جمال الوالى






في داعي يجيبوا الخبر دا الآن حتى و إن كان صحيحاً . . . ماذا تتصور أن يكون وقع هذا الخبر على حراس المريخ
*

----------


## mohammed saif

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

في داعي يجيبوا الخبر دا الآن حتى و إن كان صحيحاً . . . ماذا تتصور أن يكون وقع هذا الخبر على حراس المريخ




عمنا الحوشابي  إعلام  لايهمه استقرار المريخ واستقرار لاعبيه  
خبر محبط  وامام المريخ  مباراه سيحدد نتيجتها بشكل كبير بطل الممتاز

*

----------


## mohammed saif

*كبد الحقيقة || مزمل أبو القاسم ::
_ تعريض حياة الحكام للخطر* تلقيت رسالة ضافية من الأخ مصطفى حسين عبد اللطيف، وقررت نشرها لقيمتها العالية وجودة محتواها، وقد ورد فيها ما يلي: الأخ الأستاذ مزمل أبو القاسم، تحية طيبة، الموضوع: (تعريض حياة حكم للخطر، تصرف لا يشبه مجتمعنا المتسامح).* شهدت مباراة الهلال العاصمي والأهلي شندي أحداثا مؤسفة كان بطلها فئة من جماهير الهلال أتت بتصرف غير سليم، بقذفها حكم الراية (الطريفي يوسف) بالحجارة وأصابته بادعاء أنه احتسب تسللات وهمية على مهاجمي الهلال، وهو تصرف غير لائق ولا يشبه عاداتنا وتقاليدنا السودانية السمحة، وسيفتح بابا للمزيد من الفوضى والإضرار بالأمن العام ويعرضأرواحاً بريئة للخطر، ما لم يجد التدخل الحاسم من الأجهزة الأمنية للحد من انتشار هذه ظاهرة التي باتت تهدد كل مبادئ اللعب النظيف.* نعم أخطأ حكم الراية، ولكن ذلك لا يبرر التصرف الشنيع الذي قامت به تلك الفئة الضالة التي لا تشبه (جمهور الهلال العظيم) الذي فاز قبل عدة سنوات بجائزة الجمهور المثالي من قبل الاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم، وأنا هنا أستغرب من قرار حكم الساحة (محمد بلال) بمواصلة المباراة في وقت كان يتوجب عليه إلغاء المباراة بحسب نص المادة 110 الفقرة (ب) من لائحة لجنة الانضباط الصادرة من للفيفا نظراً لتعرض سلامة حكام المباراة للخطر.*الحادثة ذكرتني أخرى شبيهة لها، وقعت في مباراة الأهلي والعين في الدوري الإماراتي الموسم الماضي، وكانت مباراة حاسمة وتحدد هوية بطل الدوري.* بادر مشجع أهلاوي بقذف حكم الراية (محمد الجلاف) ببطارية هاتف (بلاك بيري)، وأصابه بجرح قطعي في رأسه، وهو ما جعل حكم الساحة يلغي المباراة رغم أنها كانت في دقيقتها التسعين!* حدث ذلك مع أن مساعد الحكم عاد إلى الملعب في كامل وعيه عقب تلقيه الإسعافات الأولية.* بعد المباراة اجتمعت لجنة الانضباط التابعة للإتحاد الإماراتي وعاقبت الأهلي باعتباره مهزوما 3/0 مع نقل مباراتين له خارج ملعبه (إستاد راشد) وإلزامه بخوضهما من دون جمهور وتغريمه 50 ألف درهم.* ولنعرف الفرق الذي يفصلنا من الأشقاء الإماراتيين في الاحترافية مدى التمسك بالأخلاق الرياضية نقول إن إدارة النادي الأهلي أصدرت بياناً قوياً أدانت فيه سوء سلوك جماهير ناديها، واعتذرت بشدة لحكم الراية المصاب وأعلنت قبولها للعقوبة التي تتناسب مع حجم الجرم المرتكب.* قارنوا بالله عليكم بين إدارة الأهلي وإدارة الهلال التي أصدرت بيانا فطيراً لا يساوي قيمة الحبر الذي كتب به، أدانت فيه قرارات طاقم التحكيم الذي (أثر على نتيجة المباراة بصورة أغضبت الجماهير الوفية وجعلها تخرج عن طورها) ولم تتطرق لحادثة الاعتداء على الحكم لا من قريب أو بعيد!* هنا لابد أن نحمل المسئولية للمسئولين عن الأمن بسبب تساهلهم أمام هذا الانفلات الكبير، ولكم أيضا أحبائي أن تقارنوا المسلك الذي اتبعته (شرطة دبي) بعد مباراة الأهلي والعين، حيث رجعت إلى أشرطة الكاميرات المنصوبة باتجاه مدرجات الأهلي، واستطاعت الحصول على صور واضحة للمعتدي، وبدأت التحريات للوصول إلى المشجع والقبض عليه.* حظيت الواقعة باهتمام مسئولين رفيعي المستوى، وفي مقدمتهم القائد شرطة دبي آنذاك الفريق (ضاحي خلفان) الذي قال أنهم سوف يصلون إلى المتهم عاجلا أو آجلا وسيعرضونه على جهاز كشف الكذب إذا أنكر.* بالفعل تم القبض بعد حوالي أسبوع على المشجع (طارق السويدي)، وهو قاصر يبلغ من العمر 16 سنة، وللمفارقة فقد اتضح أنه لاعب في نادي الوحدة للناشئين تحت سن 18 عام، وبذلك أسدل الستار على القضية بعد أن ذهب المشجع بصحبة أسرته إلى منزل الحكم (محمد الجلاف)، واعتذر له (وقبل رأسه)، فمتى يصل أداء المسئولين عن بسط الأمن في ملاعبنا إلى ما أنجزته شرطة دبي؟* بصراحة نحتاج إلى سنوات ضوئية، وقبل ذلك إلى مجتمع واعي ومدرك لحجم الرسالة التي يجب ان يؤديها.* أخيرا لكم أن تتخيلوا هوية الموقع على بيان مجلس الهلال عقب المباراة، إنه اللواء شرطة (السر أحمد عمر) الذي لم يشر إلى المهزلة التي حدثت على الرغم من أن مركزه كضابط شرطة كان يحتم عليه شجب وإدانة تلك الظاهرة الخطيرة، ولك مني أستاذ مزمل كل الشكر والتقدير والاحترام.مصطفى حسين عبد اللطيف، قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية، جامعة السودان، (المستوى الخامس).تعقيب* في البدء أحيي الأخ مصطفى على سرده الدقيق والرائع للوقائع، وأشيد (بالاحترافية) التي كتب بها عن واقعة الاعتداء على مساعد الحكم الطريفي يوسف، وفي روعة المقارنة بينها والتي حدثت في الإمارات.* مصطفى (مشروع صحافي) ممتاز، ضل طريقه إلى عالم الهندسة.* أزيده من الشعر بيتاً، وأحيله إلى الكارثة الكبيرة التي حواها حديث الأخ الأستاذ صلاح أحمد محمد صالح سكرتير لجنة التحكيم المركزية، والذي أفتى بصحة قرار الحكم محمد بلال (باستئناف اللعب)، وقال إن القانون يجوز استبدال الحكم المصاب!* الإصابة التي تحدث عنها الأخ صلاح تتعلق بإصابات الملاعب، وليس باعتداء إجرامي أسال دماء الحكم بغزارة وكاد أن يكلفه حياته.* أخطأ الحكم محمد بلال كركة في عدم إنهائه للمباراة، والأسوأ من ذلك أن حديث الأخ صلاح سيفتح الباب واسعاً أمام المشاغبين ليواصلوا ضرب الحكام دون أن يخشوا على فرقهم خسارة النتائج بإلغاء المباريات.* ننصح الأخ صلاح أن يعتذر عما قاله، ويصححه، لأنه يحوي دعوة مفتوحة لمواصلة الاعتداء على الحكام!* إذا لم يفعل فعليه أن يجهز دكة احتياط يضع فيها بدلاء للحكام، كي يستعين بهم كلما تعرض أحد الحكام (الأساسيين) إلى طوبة تهدر دمه، وتهدد حياته!* ده كلام ده يا صلاح؟آخر الحقائق* كان على سعادة اللواء السر أحمد عمر أن يحجب اسمه عن البيان الكارثي الذي أصدره مجلس الهلال بعد نهاية المباراة، لأنه حوى (تستراً) فاضحاً على جريمة منكرة!* هل يعقل أن يتجاهل ضابط شرطة برتية لواء جريمة اعتداء جسيم، كادت أن تكلف مواطناً بريئاً حياته بلا ذنبٍ جناه؟ ولا يتكرم بإدانتها في البيان الذي وضع عليه اسمه؟* أما الأخ صلاح أحمد محمد صالح فقط حرص على الزج بالمريخ في حديثه، مشيراً إلى واقعة الاعتداء الشهيرة على الحكم بواسطة لاعب المريخ السابق فاروق جبرة!* الحكم المذكور لم يتردد في إلغاء المباراة، بطلب مباشر من مراقب المباراة.* شتان بين تصرف حكم المباراة المذكورة وتصرف الحكم محمد بلال كركة!* تم إلغاء مباراة المريخ والتاكا مع أن الحكم لم يتعرض إلى جروح ولا نزيف!* رفض الحكم محمد بلال إلغاء مباراة الهلال وأهلي شندي مع أن مساعده كاد أن يفقد خياته، واستدعى حجم الإصابة التي تعرض لها نقله إلى المستشفى في حالة حرجة!* إلى متى يجملون أخطاء جماهير الهلال؟* طالما أن سكرتير لجنة التحكيم يؤمن على (خطأ) عدم إلغاء المباراة فعليه أن يتحمل مسئولية أي اعتداء مماثل يتعرض له حكامه!* ولن يستطيع حينها أن يعاقب حكماً يرفض تطبيق القانون، ويأمر باستمرار اللعب كأن شيئاً لم يكن!* جهز فريق الحكام الرديف يا صلاح!* خبر الموسم: وارغو يحرز هدفاً غالياً في مرمى فريق الشجرة!* أرسل لي صديقي أبو ذر الكدرو رسالة قال فيها (الدنيا سداية ورضاية.. والزمن دوار)!* نهدي الهدف المعجزة إلى الحبيب محمد عبد الماجد، الذي كتب عشرات المقالات في هدف وارغو الذي أحرزه في مرمى الشجرة عندما كان لاعباً في المريخ!* أول هدف لوارغو: الشجرة، أول مباراة: الشجرة، أجمل مباراة الشجرة!* مباراة في الذاكرة: الشجرة!* وارغو ده لاعب وللا ود أبرق يا محمد؟* وارغو قالوا في جواز سفرو مكتوب المهنة: احتياطي!* السكن: حي الكنبة.. جنوب المعز محجوب!* آخر خبر: يا حليل ربوع شندي.. بلد الجمال عندي!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلموا الاحباء عبد المنعم خليفة وعلي الصغير على الابداعات الرائعة
*

----------

